# Let seedling show sex before flipping to 12/12?



## SOGfarmer (May 2, 2012)

So lets say that you are growing dwc sog, from seedlings, and you would like to flip your seedling to flower around 6-8". Do you need to let your plants show sex, or truly bcome male or femlae plants before flipping to fower? What are the dangers of flipping seedlings to flower too early, hermies?


----------



## mccumcumber (May 2, 2012)

You'll probably find out the sex of a plant about a week or two into flowering... regardless of veg time. ( you may see preflowers if you veg for a very long time).


----------



## SOGfarmer (May 6, 2012)

So no one else have ever heard of this? That makes things much easier .


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 6, 2012)

Makes no difference I always start flowering before I see pre-flowers and they always show sex within 7-10 days


----------



## Brian. (May 7, 2012)

I didn't wait. I veg'd 30 days and flipped lights, had pistils in 2 days. Could take longer according to my reading.


----------



## mccumcumber (May 7, 2012)

You're not going to see sex in veg is what I was trying to get at.


----------



## longdongjohnson (May 8, 2012)

SOGfarmer said:


> So lets say that you are growing dwc sog, from seedlings, and you would like to flip your seedling to flower around 6-8". Do you need to let your plants show sex, or truly bcome male or femlae plants before flipping to fower? What are the dangers of flipping seedlings to flower too early, hermies?


Ive taken a red dixi cup and blacked it out. then stuck it carfully around my bottom most node of the plant to stunt light to 12/12 and its possible to find sex that way before flip. but as far as i know early 12/12 wont induce a hermi. if you got a herm its a herm and youll find out when you flower


----------



## tripboufe (May 8, 2012)

i have seen many of my plants sex before switching 12/12... tho i only purchase fem seeds.. around month or month and weeks i saw pistilis showing fem signs  i flowered and def.. females


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2012)

I put half of my plants outdoors into 12/12 (its winter here) and left the others under lights as there was a size discrepancy in the batch...
Turns out they are all showing preflowers at the same time (dominant sativa), the ones that were left on 18/6 has bigger preflowers if anything.


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2012)

i run my plants 12-12 from seed..doesnt produce herms.........produces some mighty fine bud though.


----------



## SOGfarmer (May 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i run my plants 12-12 from seed..doesnt produce herms.........produces some mighty fine bud though.


That is perfect thanks for the input.


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2012)

heres a bubblegum i did 12-12 from seed..........


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2012)

well the truth of the matter plant has to reach maturity before it shows sex
after plant reches maturity pres show 
maturity comes adv most plants between 4 an 6 weeks varries 
at amturity doubble nodes change to alternating nodes 

maturity can be stressfully faked on a plant by putting it under 12 /12 from seed 
will have to wait for sum growth sum veging till plant is fooled and puts on a few nodes 
once this happens pre shows at a undetermined stess induced fake out 
sum plants will still lend to this and serv you up a decent yield 
sum will not say i need to grow if you want yield -give me a couple weeks i can make it worth your while 


so dont think all will yield like whuts shown by our friend here 

not al yield to start wit 
an not all conforms to 12 /12

not all to toping 

not all to scrog


not all to almost all 



I an I 



1Luv


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2012)

12-12 from seed..........


----------



## scroglodyte (May 12, 2012)

Del......your plants speak for themselves. and for 12/12 from seed. nice fucking gear.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2012)

nice plants there del whut strains are they 

is this your grow space






pretty good ideatrap door under the wains rail


----------



## purpymane (Dec 19, 2019)

del66666 said:


> 12-12 from seed..........


Damnnnn bro these look huge for immediately starting them out on 12/12


----------

